# Vizio... look to get one



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am going to add a TV to my office...

And I am leaning towards the Vizio line..

The TV is going to be primarily used in the office, mounted to the wall...
But it is also going to be the TV that if I need a TV somewhere else (temporarily), this is the TV that will be taken. (Be it in the house, or else where).

So I don't want to go higher end, just in case an "oops" happens...

I was looking at the three models:

VW26L
VW32L
VX32L

Other then size between the 26 and 32...

What are the big differences between the VW32 and the VX32

The main daily connection is going to be HDMI.
But I will be using the PC and component, and composite connections as well...


On a similar note... how about Olevia?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

My impression is both companies have come from nowhere to fairly solid in an amazing amount of time.

Don't forget 120Hz, 10M:1 contrast, and 1ps response time. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The VX has better specs, PIP and POP, and more $$


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Someone here on the forum really hates OLEVIAs, says they don't honor their warranty or something. Search for that. 

I'm not unhappy with my Insignia either. It's got a very narrow viewing angle but it's handsome and capable (and was cheap.)


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Have the VW32L out on my screened patio and for $597, I think is a great TV. Watch a lot of football games out there during the season. It is only about 6 months old, so nothing to report on reliability yet, other than it turns on every day.


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

I kind of hate to admit this, But I got a Dynex 32 at BB for a misc. monitor and I personally think it's solid for the price. don't get me wrong, it's not great, not many 'features'. but I liked it's PQ as good or better than the Vizio and I spent way too much time comparing with different sources. $.02


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

IIRC, someone posted that if you need to have anything fixed on it you need to pack it up and send it back to them on your dime, something you might want to check into.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I have had the VX32L for almost a year now. It is the TV in our bedroom and is the one my wife watches 90% of the time. I head downstairs to watch 'my' TV and she stays upstairs to watch her recorded chick flicks. 

We have had no problems with it. The picture is tremendous. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not that it's super important to "the OP" but the Insignia has a feature rarely found on TVs now, a headphone jack. Perfect for watching in the bedroom when partnered with wireless headphones. Pretty sure the Vizio does not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> The VX has better specs, PIP and POP, and more $$


PIP and POP aren't much use to the casual DIRECTV subscriber.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have had a Vizio plasma for about 1 year and 3 months. No problems and love it! It has an awsome picture and you can't beat it for the price.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Many concerns about Olevia, Vizio and other less established names are related to service availability and those obscure control code sets that some of them have.

Then again, some of the old names are just repackaged Asian brands (Zenith, Philco, Sylvania).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, I call those, Polaroid, Westinghouse, Emerson, etc. "zombie brands."


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The VX32L has S-Video input and both RCA and SPDIF audio outputs in addition to PIP and POP. The VW32L has none of these. For about the same price as the VW32L, you can go to Costco or Sams and get the VW32L. Costco also doubles the manufacturers warranty.
I have a VX37L that I bought at Costco and really like it a lot. It's my bedroom TV, and I have a Toshiba HD-A3 HD DVD player and an HD TiVo (with multistream cablecard) connected to the two HDMI inputs.


----------

